# AWStats installation help needed please. "Error: Couldn't open server log file"



## JonathanAnon

Hi I've installed awstats and the webmin module. 

When I try to update the log file I get

Update for config "/etc/awstats/awstats.i2.conf" With data in log file "/var/www/html/i2/mylog.log"... Error: Couldn't open server log file "/var/www/html/i2/mylog.log" : No such file or directory Setup ('/etc/awstats/awstats.i2.conf' file, web server or permissions) may be wrong. Check config file, permissions and AWStats documentation (in 'docs' directory). 

I have set the permissions on the dir to 777 to test and this is still not working. I've googled this but I cant find a solution that works. Any one got any ideas. 

regards, 
Jonathan.


----------



## Squashman

What are the permissions on the files themselves?
Who is the owner and group?


----------



## JonathanAnon

The log file /var/www/html/i2/mylog.log does not exist at the moment I thought that awstats would create it automatically. But I have set the permissions to 777 on the folder i2. Where should they be and what permissions should be set. 

The default is /var/log/httpd/mylog.log but this does not work either. 

Oh and I have installed the Webmin module for awstats as well.


----------

